# USA Manual Transmission Petition Update



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to give an update for the petition. To this date we have reached +4,000 supporters. For those that have liked the page, a big thank you for your support!
https://www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA








The page is a great page all things Mk3 TT!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

quattive said:


>


Just so we all know, this one is a photoshop.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, clearly.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TT-S come also with a Manual.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Sigh. This is the "USA" manual thread. TTS will not be available here with a manual unless a petition were to change that -- Audi has said this multiple times.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

With the number of TTRS motors popped due to "unintentional downshifts" I can't blame Audi. Apparently American's can't handle a manual...


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

My money goes to BMW unless Audi decide to offer manuals again.


----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

m3cosmos said:


> My money goes to BMW unless Audi decide to offer manuals again.



Me too! I'm already following the progress of the M2...


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Germany offers the TT in the following:
TT Ultra FWD TDI Diesel = Manual Only
TT FWD 2.0T = Manual and S-tronic
TT Quattro 2.0T = S-tronic Only
TTS Quattro = Manual and S-tronic

It’s already published that the USA is not slated to get the Diesel.
That leaves the FWD 2.0T and the TTS as a possibility? 
I’m hoping for the later.

In Australia the TTS manual is standard with a manual and the S-tronic is offered as a no cost option. This is a easier way to offer a manual. Basically Audi is selling the manual and S-tronic at the S-tronic price, but words it the other way making is sound like a bargain for the S-tronic peeps. Makes sense and I don't mind if it means we get the manual! Let's hope the same happens stateside.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

All the North American Press that went to Spain for the press drives had the same story.

See Road and Track review: "No front-drivers, no diesels, no manuals."

http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-reviews/first-drives/2016-Audi-TT-and-TTS-first-drive-review


----------

